# Carte réseau pour vieux mac



## Langellier (31 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu, d'un généreux donateur, cette carte réseau accompagnée de câbles adéquates.
Il y a, comme expliqué sur le scann ci-dessous, deux ports : RJ 45 et un autre qui ressemble un peu à une prise d'antenne de TV.







Je voudrais savoir sur quel ordinateur je peux la placer (voir collection dans la signature). Comment la configurer le réseau et avec quel logiciel ? 
J'ai par ailleur un logiciel d'installation d'une carte Asanté qui équipe un Performa 6400 et qui fonctionne bien.
Comme ici ce n'est pas une carte Asanté, comme faire pour que la carte présentée ici soit reconnue  ?
Dans le TdB appletalk des ordi susceptibles d'héberger la carte je vois bien apparaître les ports Imprimante et Modem (pour le réseau localtalk), mais Ethernet n'apparaît pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2006)

Alors : "L'antenne t&#233;l&#233;", c'est une prise coaxiale (10Base2). La carte, c'est une carte PCI mixte (10 Base2/10 BaseT). Pas sur qu'elle fonctionne sur un Mac, mais tu peux essayer. Sur un Mac PCI sous OS 9.1 ou 9.2, avec un peu de chance, tu n'aura pas besoin de pilote sp&#233;cifique. Attention, le r&#233;seau 10 Base2, c'est sp&#233;cial au montage. Contrairement au 10 baseT, ce n'est pas un r&#233;seau en &#233;toile, mais en bus. Chaque carte &#224; un T, et est reli&#233;e via celui ci, par un c&#226;ble coaxial aux deux cartes de part et d'autres. les T des machines aux deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s du r&#233;seau sont ferm&#233;s, du c&#244;t&#233; o&#249; il n'y a pas de machine, par un bouchon mettant le point chaud en contact avec la masse au travers d'une r&#233;sistance de (si ma m&#233;moire est bonne) 50 ohm. La longueur totale du r&#233;seau ne doit pas exc&#233;der 100 &#224; 120 m&#232;tres. Si une machine est d&#233;branch&#233;e, le r&#233;seau est interrompu.

Maintenant, &#231;a peut &#234;tre une carte de PC qui ne fonctionne pas sur Mac, ou alors qui n&#233;cessite un pilote sp&#233;cifique, m&#234;me sous OS 9.


EDIT : je confirme, c'est une carte "PC"


----------



## claude72 (31 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ce n'est pas un réseau en étoile, mais en bus


On dit aussi un réseau "marguerite" ou "daisy chain".
Longueur maximum du câblage = 180 mètres.


Au vu de la photo, ça ressemble bien à un connecteur pour un slot ISA de PC (les slots ISA étaient les slots des PC avant l'apparition du PCI).


----------



## Langellier (1 Novembre 2006)

Je laisse donc donc de c&#244;t&#233; ce r&#233;seau marguerite...
Sur mes 2 Power mac 5500, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; sur chacun d'eux une carte r&#233;seau.
L'un est "YCL 20PMT04" ;
L'autre est "Burndy Computerbus"
Je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; faire reconna&#238;tre ces cartes ethernet par appletalk sachant que j'ai les syst&#232;mes 8.5 et 9.1
Le r&#233;seau localtalk fonctionne bien, mais pas le r&#233;seau ethernet, bien que j'ai les extensions et tableaux de Bord n&#233;cessaires. 
Existent-ils des  drivers pour ces cartes r&#233;seau ethernet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Langellier a dit:


> Je laisse donc donc de côté ce réseau marguerite...
> Sur mes 2 Power mac 5500, j'ai déjà sur chacun d'eux une carte réseau.
> L'un est "YCL 20PMT04" ;
> L'autre est "Burndy Computerbus"
> ...



La première, laisse tomber, c'est une carte réseau fabriquée par Hewlett Packard pour ses propres PC. Elle ne fonctionnerait même pas, à priori, sur un PC d'une autre marque. L'autre, par contre, tu as peut être une chance. recherche si Computerbus (une filiale du groupe Burndy) à un site, ils fabriquent des composants pour des barrettes de cache niveau 2 pour PowerPC, il ne serait donc pas surprenant que leurs cartes réseau fonctionne sur Mac. Par contre, il faudrait trouver le modèle de la carte (Burndy Computerbus, c'est le fabriquant).


----------



## Langellier (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La première, laisse tomber, c'est une carte réseau fabriquée par Hewlett Packard pour ses propres PC. Elle ne fonctionnerait même pas, à priori, sur un PC d'une autre marque. L'autre, par contre, tu as peut être une chance. recherche si Computerbus (une filiale du groupe Burndy) à un site, ils fabriquent des composants pour des barrettes de cache niveau 2 pour PowerPC, il ne serait donc pas surprenant que leurs cartes réseau fonctionne sur Mac. Par contre, il faudrait trouver le modèle de la carte (Burndy Computerbus, c'est le fabriquant).



Ces deux cartes étaient déjà installées sur les deux PM 5500 quand je les ai reçus. J'avais supposé qu'elles devaient fonctionner (!).
J'avais déjà un peu cherché  "Burndy Computerbus" mais sans grand succès.
je vais ré-essayer.

L'idéal serait que je trouve, d'occasion, des cartes asanté, car déjà le driver.

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

Langellier a dit:


> J'avais déjà un peu cherché  "Burndy Computerbus" mais sans grand succès.



Cherche séparément, soit Burndy, soit Computerbus, le second étant, d'après mes infos, une filiale du premier.


----------



## claude72 (1 Novembre 2006)

Sur les Macs où j'ai installé des cartes Ethernet Asante, j'ai bien évidemment utilisé le driver Asante normal !

Cependant, il m'est déjà arrivé d'installer des cartes "pas Asante" (dans un 4400, un 6400 et un 5500), et elles ont toutes fonctionné avec le même driver générique, fourni par Apple et destiné aux cartes Ethernet PCI ajoutées dans les 4400, les Performas 5400/5500/6400/6500 et les clônes (Umax, Starmax, etc.) (mais j'ai peut-être eu de la chance ???)
En revanche, je n'arrive pas à retrouver où j'ai téléchargé ce driver Apple ???
(sur le site Apple, probablement, certes )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Sur les Macs où j'ai installé des cartes Ethernet Asante, j'ai bien évidemment utilisé le driver Asante normal !
> 
> Cependant, il m'est déjà arrivé d'installer des cartes "pas Asante" (dans un 4400, un 6400 et un 5500), et elles ont toutes fonctionné avec le même driver générique, fourni par Apple et destiné aux cartes Ethernet PCI ajoutées dans les 4400, les Performas 5400/5500/6400/6500 et les clônes (Umax, Starmax, etc.) (mais j'ai peut-être eu de la chance ???)
> En revanche, je n'arrive pas à retrouver où j'ai téléchargé ce driver Apple ???
> (sur le site Apple, probablement, certes )



Ça ne serait pas ici, par hasard ?


----------



## claude72 (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne serait pas ici, par hasard ?


Probablement, car c'est à cette page que je pensais, mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver dans  la liste ???    

En revanche je l'ai retrouvé dans mes archives perso : le dossier décompressé s'appelle "EtherPCI Install"

Pour *Langellier* : je peux te l'envoyer par mél, si tu me passes un MP pour me donner une adresse.


----------



## Langellier (2 Novembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Probablement, car c'est à cette page que je pensais, mais je n'arrive pas à le retrouver dans  la liste ???
> En revanche je l'ai retrouvé dans mes archives perso : le dossier décompressé s'appelle "EtherPCI Install"
> Pour *Langellier* : je peux te l'envoyer par mél, si tu me passes un MP pour me donner une adresse.


Je recopie ici tout ce qu'il ya d'écrit sur la carte réseau :
Computerbus Burndy 
Je crois lire une date : 97 03  
CB 16PT8515 0038
Sur la puce (je suppose) : RMC RTL8139C 0A344S1 043B Taiwan

J'envoie un MP.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est la puce realtek utilis&#233;e dans les cartes asante (RTL8139C).
Ca devrait marcher


----------



## Langellier (2 Novembre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> C'est la puce realtek utilisée dans les cartes asante (RTL8139C).
> Ca devrait marcher



Bonjour
Je viens d'installer asanté à partir du CD-ROM sur mon PM 5500.
J'ai mis en réseau avec un Performa 6400 équipé depuis longtemps et qui fonctionne.
Sur ce 6400 pas de pb : 1) Le TdB appletalk affiche bien le port ethernet
2) le tableau de bord asanté affiche slot B1 et 3 voyants sverts sur 4 sont allumés.

Par contre sur le 5500, je n'ai pas les affichages indiqués précédemment :
Pas de port ethernet affiché ni de slot.

je crois me souvenir avoir une notice en français (??) que j'ai du égarer dans mon déménagement.

Je continue à tenter de résoudre...

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2006)

Si c'est une puce realtek, je t'ai mis le driver ici


----------



## Langellier (3 Novembre 2006)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est une puce realtek, je t'ai mis le driver ici



Bonjour
Vous êtes un chef, *invité*. Voilà la seule et unique chose qui me manquait : l'extension realtek :






Tout fonctionne maintenant.
Maintenant j'ai compris qu'il ne faut pas chercher la marque de la carte réseau, mais seulement celle de la puce.
Un grand grand merci.  

PS : J'ai juste corrigé ci-dessus dans la citation l'adresse de téléchargement.


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2006)

Langellier a dit:


> PS : J'ai juste corrigé ci-dessus dans la citation l'adresse de téléchargement.



:rose: quel niais je fait !  

Content que ça marche


----------



## Langellier (4 Novembre 2006)

La puce realtek de la carte réseau computerbus :






nécessite l'extension RTL 8139x (voir plus haut).

merci à tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

L&#224;, en faisant du rangement, je viens de retrouver une carte r&#233;seau PCI 10baseT/10base2 (RJ45 et coax) Macsense. Si tu la veux, elle est &#224; toi.


----------



## Langellier (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, en faisant du rangement, je viens de retrouver une carte réseau PCI 10baseT/10base2 (RJ45 et coax) Macsense. Si tu la veux, elle est à toi.


A priori je veux bien, mais je suis ignare. Il faudrait que je puisse facilement trouver le driver qui va avec. Jusqu'à présent j'ai donc l'extension realtek et asanté.
J'ai des câbles coaxiaux et des cables RJ45.
Si tu penses que je peux m'en sevir compte-tenu de mon matériel énuméré dans la signature, je te donnerais en Mp mon adresse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Oh, je ne pense pas que tu aura du mal &#224; trouver, &#224; priori, elle sort d'un Mac. En tapant le nom du fabricant sur google, tu devrais trouver facilement les pilotes. Je ne sais pas quelle puce elle utilise, Macsense &#224; mis son &#233;tiquette dessus, peut-&#234;tre Realtek. En tout cax, Macsense fabrique des cartes r&#233;seau pour PC ET Mac. Inutile de m'envoyer ton adresse par MP, je la fais peser &#224; la poste, et t'enverrais un MP avec l'adresse ou tu m'enverra une enveloppe &#224; bulles (format A4 ou 18x24) libell&#233;e &#224; ton adresse, et &#224; combien tu devra l'affranchir, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## Langellier (10 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, je ne pense pas que tu aura du mal à trouver, à priori, elle sort d'un Mac. En tapant le nom du fabricant sur google, tu devrais trouver facilement les pilotes. Je ne sais pas quelle puce elle utilise, Macsense à mis son étiquette dessus, peut-être Realtek. En tout cax, Macsense fabrique des cartes réseau pour PC ET Mac. Inutile de m'envoyer ton adresse par MP, je la fais peser à la poste, et t'enverrais un MP avec l'adresse ou tu m'enverra une enveloppe à bulles (format A4 ou 18x24) libellée à ton adresse, et à combien tu devra l'affranchir, ce sera plus simple.



C'est d'accord.


----------



## Langellier (17 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La première, laisse tomber, c'est une carte réseau fabriquée par Hewlett Packard pour ses propres PC. Elle ne fonctionnerait même pas, à priori, sur un PC d'une autre marque. L'autre, par contre, tu as peut être une chance. recherche si Computerbus (une filiale du groupe Burndy) à un site, ils fabriquent des composants pour des barrettes de cache niveau 2 pour PowerPC, il ne serait donc pas surprenant que leurs cartes réseau fonctionne sur Mac. Par contre, il faudrait trouver le modèle de la carte (Burndy Computerbus, c'est le fabriquant).



Finalement la première carte (YCL) fonctionne sur mac (testé avec Mac OS 9.1 sur PM 5500).


----------

